# Columbia shaft drive



## ejlwheels (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 1902 model 81 Columbia shaft drive.  I am trying to disassemble for cleaning.  For starters, there is a bolt on the left crank.  Is it standard or reverse thread.  I don't want to force it.  Can anyone direct me to info or expertise?


----------



## sam (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you sure you really want to take that BB apart.I'm told they have the old type Clutch(freewheel)built into them that use the springs and balls not the paws like modern ones.


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I thought I should at least take off the cover plate before I ever try to ride the thing to make sure that it's not (or won't be) all chewed up inside.  

I found a brochure reprint that describes how to maintain and adjust, but I don't know anything about the site selling it, and I was hoping someone could direct me to pictures or diagrams on the web.  
http://dev1.boomersdomain.com/cgi-bin/store_pedalinghistory_2/00128.html

I also tried to register for The Wheelmen site so I could ask for help there, but it seems to have told me that new people aren't allowed to register.  

The last thing I want to do is damage anything so I appreciate your words of caution.  It may turn out to be something I just don't dare to ride.


----------



## revelution_resto (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldn't even take it apart at all.I would just use a bike of that age as a show peace.Parts are a scarce and I wouldn't risk damaging the original parts.Good luck with it.Sounds like an interesting bike.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2008)

Pedaling History is very legit.  You should be able to register for the Wheelmen website without a problem too.


----------



## Bikephreak (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a copy of the "How To Care For And adjust..." brochure you mentioned. Service was very fast & friendly & I recommend them without hesitation. The bevel gear adjustment process seems fairly complex but quite do-able with patience. I am planning on photographing & documenting each step before I remove each piece for adjustment on mine. I wouldn't touch anything without the manual. I have seen a few of these bikes for sale after they have been dismantled & likely unable to get put back together. To my knowledge, the models after 1900 are quite similar. The dust cover is a structural member on the earliest models. I believe the 1904 model had the dust cover pressed in, the manual says that 1901-3 models the dust cover unscrews to the left. Mine has the hex nut attachment for the left crank arm which, as I interpret the manual, should be a right handed thread. I haven't adjusted mine as of yet. I am still researching. Good luck & have some careful fun!
   Peace,
     Jim


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 17, 2008)

*shaft drive*

Bikephreak, what model is yours?
Please post your photos if you are willing and able.

I got the brochure, too, almost a year ago.
I was not able to remove the dust plate when
I last tried in January or February.
The cranks spin smoothly enough that i may not mess with it.
my rear hub, however, may be worn out or missing some part, because it has some play in the axle that shouldn't be there.

Since last winter, I acquired a 1901 monarch shaft drive.  The dust plate on it functions as an adjustable cone for the spindle.  It was all around relatively easy to understand and tune and I was able to ride it this summer.


----------



## MartyW (Nov 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my shaft drive it is almost all original but I have no plans on pulling anything apart this will not be ridden.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 18, 2008)

The play in the rear hub may just be in the cones.


----------



## Bikephreak (Nov 29, 2008)

*Straight Spokes for Columbia Chainless???*

Does anyone know if there may be straight pull spokes for these old bevel-gear Columbias available anywhere? Even in the slightest attempts to add some tension to the spokes resulted in one breaking. I have heard of Tig-ing a bead on the end of a spoke. The profile of the originals has a sharp tip that functions to keep the spoke head seated in the hub. Fabricating a set may be quite expensive, but I'm sure that 100 year old "nos" would cost a 'few' bucks as well... Any suggestions to help get this bike on the road while not "polluting" it? 
  Thanks,
     Jim


----------



## pelletman (Nov 29, 2008)

I have seen originals on ebay, you might be better off posting that question on the Wheelmen board.


----------

